# Wilmington, NC - Annie, F 2 yr, B&T, Pender Co



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

This is Annie - around 2 years old. Very sweet and high energy. Needs rescue immediately!


















Contact me directly if interested. Limited shelter hours and she would prefer to have me contact her regarding interested rescues.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

She's so cute! She remind me of my little Heidi!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Have you contacted GSRA? I'm sure Andrea would try and find a place for her, several of our dogs have found homes recently and one of our fosters may have room.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Yes, they are always one of my first contacts if we are unable to help.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

bump


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Anyone???


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

bump


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

We really need to get the two out from this shelter. Their time is very limited - anyone???


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

BUMP BACK TO PAGE 1


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

up you go - you really need to get out of there!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Bump - Lorie any news?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Nothing. I'm going to try and go up there Monday afternoon and spend some time with these two.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

bump


----------



## rowansd (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*



> Originally Posted By: lsoilm1936Nothing. I'm going to try and go up there Monday afternoon and spend some time with these two.


Any updates on these two?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Sorry everyone. I didn't get a chance to go up there. I have had a sick little Nixie the past two days and have been transporting her back and forth to the vet. I'll try to call Darlene tonight and make sure they are still there.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Just talked to Darlene and this girl is still there. Someone please help Annie find her new furever home!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Poor Annie! We're praying she finds a forever home soon!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Reminder that Annie still needs help.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

BUMP


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses. 

Please send me a PM if help is needed.

I won't have computer access from 5/16 until 5/19 afternoon; I can get to any messages at that time.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old Annie (B&T) Pender Co near Wilmington NC*

Did Annie ever find her way out of the shelter?


----------

